# Early 200SX's are cool



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

For years now, I have had a new old stock Ansa performance rear exhaust section I bought on ebay for an S10 model first generation 200SX. I hoped it would fit my B210 but it was too long. 










Finally I found someone who could use it and actually had a decent 200SX to put it on. Check this out: 










Wow, what a combination. This period correct performance exhaust system is going to be really perfect for this classis Datsun. :thumbup:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Congratulations* to Scott Mclean and his Datsun 200SX on getting a nice blurb on page 16 of the current [September] issue of Hemmings Sports and Exotic Car magazine! 

I emailed Scott and asked him for some current pics. 


Here's that pic again of the period correct Ansa exhaust. I wish we could edit our posts here!


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Sweet old pimpster cars!! Someone buy me one for my birthday!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I *really* like the early Japanese cars. 

I wish we had an east coast version of the *Japanese Classic Car Show*.

I know Scott and I would be there!


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

I would definetly be there!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

4Nismospeed,

We're in luck! I just found out that there is an all Japanese car show in the East after all. Coming up this September 16th, is – Japanese Car Day - Sponsored by the DRONE (Datsun Roadster Owners of New England) Club and Lexus USA. It is held at the *Larz Anderson Car Museum* in Brookline, MA. This is a lawn show outdoors in front of the museum. I have actually been there before for thir Mini and Micro car show. The place is beautiful.










This is obviously not the Japanese car day, but you can see how beautiful the place is. There is even a small paved circular access road around the show field to cruise you car around so everyone can hear and see it the cars in motion. You can take people for rides too if you'd like. Sure beats a stationary show where the cars are silent! It's just $10 and that includes admission to the museum inside too. Food is available on site.

I'm going and I will bring my hotted up Datsun B210.


----------

